# Saratoga Springs/Jordan River outlet skybusters



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Please go home and stay home, epecially the couple of guys on 12/27 that walked through the RC park. Please quit taking 100 yrd. plus shots. You are embarrassing yourselelves and all waterfowlers in general. It is no wonder the local residents want to shut the lake down to hunting. They are watching and video taping your escapades.
Good luck to everyone else that waits for a humane kill shot on birds in range.


----------



## addicted-hunter (Nov 12, 2008)

Well i would have to agree to that! i was out there on the 25, and the 26 and there were people taking shots at birds well over 100 yards. we did end up with two geese, a ring neck, two teal, and 3 mallards.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

I was out there sat. morning on the hot springs. I never heard any shooting. I never even saw a duck. So I left by 9 am. When were they shooting? I wish that I would have stayed then, because I only saw a few geese.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Shooting was from 9:50 am to at least 1pm when I went home.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow... didn't even know you could shoot down that way. Good to know. 8)


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I am not sure if it is legal or not. I know you have to have a key to get in to the RC park with your vehicle but it appears to be ok to walk in????? Maybe someone else with more knowledge can shed some extra light on the access question that RiverRat hinted at?


----------



## Dark Cloud (Dec 17, 2007)

The whole lake is closed, no birds and no access :mrgreen: Just stay home or where ever you usually hunt


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i would think its open over there, but there are a few houses along the river to watch out for. keep your 600' distance


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I have hunted there a few times before. On the west side of the river its all private (I think the church owns it) and they are pretty strict about staying off the land. I know the field is full of geese & it seems like they mostly have their flight pattern down where they only fly over private area's. I have even put my flatbottom boat in the river a few times & floated down a ways. Watch out if you are walking in the river because there are some DEEP holes that somebody can fall into.(thank god I was holding onto the boat :mrgreen: )


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Stevo, thanks for the clarification. It is also all private on the east side.
Keep holding on to that boat and stay dry. Good luck for the rest of the season.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

shaner said:


> Stevo, thanks for the clarification. It is also all private on the east side.
> Keep holding on to that boat and stay dry. Good luck for the rest of the season.


Thanks, Its been a couple years since I have been down there hunting. I wondered if it has all become private!!


----------

